# In depth interview with Walter Mair



## darkogav (Sep 2, 2021)

A pretty cool interview with the composer for _Till Death, The Unfamiliar_ . Some really great insights into how he uses the tools many on here have. Also some good advice on making a case to record your own sounds to create your own sonic palatte that no one else has. Also, who knows, maybe might entice NI to give some TLC to Absynth and update it.









Composer Walter Mair makes extraordinary sounds with modular and MASCHINE | Native Instruments Blog


Designing unique and unsettling music for Till Death, Crash Bandicoot, and Call of Duty using modular synths, unusual instruments, and NI gear.




blog.native-instruments.com


----------

